# Artifact Scanner



## MiloMaddock (Jun 22, 2005)

What does the artifact scanner do? i have a hug artifact problem and had to turn down my GPU clock and memory to almost nothing. i was in the middle of doing a max clock find and my computer got rebooted.


----------

